# Anyone else having this issue........



## Kenbo (Jun 27, 2012)

or am I the only one? It has come to the point, that I am missing posts. It's pretty hard to navigate the site, let alone moderate while the site is displaying the way it is for me. 
Let's do a pictorial walk through shall we?
For starters, I am using Internet Explorer. I have not had any issues with the forum up until recently. Recently meaning a few weeks ago. For one reason or another, I could not log into WB for a window of about 3 hours and when I finally could, this is what I found. 

The main page shows that there are new posts in every single section. (when the problems first started, there were only new posts in some sections, but as time went on, and people posted in the different sections, the highlighted icons at the left starting showing new posts.)
[attachment=7208]


So, of course, I will click on one of the sections to view these new posts. As you can see, every post in the entire sub section is highlighted bold as if there are new posts in every thread.
[attachment=7209]


So, I click on one, that I can see (by the date at the right) actually has new posts and lo and behold, Brink commented and actually did make a post in this section. However..............................
[attachment=7210]


I then head back to the sub section to find other new posts but the highlighted, bold titles are now gone and the section is showing no new posts again even though there are still new posts available to be seen and read according to the dates at the right of the screen.
[attachment=7211]


So, I head back to the home page of the forum only to find that once again, every section has the highlighted icon showing that there are new posts in every section. :dash2:
[attachment=7212]


I have gone through my user settings trying to see something obvious. I have tried deleting my browser history, temporary internet files and cookies. I have tried everything in my power, shy of throwing 2 gallons of gas on my computer and carelessly flicking a match on the thing. If gas weren't so darned expensive, I may have already done that. This is the only site that has this issue for me. Every other forum, or site continues to function correctly.
This is frustrating beyond all belief and I am at the end of my rope. Are any of you experiencing this issue and if so, speak up. If not, are there any of you who might be a little more computer literate than me that could tell me how to correct this.
I don't know if I will be able to reply when you answer me, because chances are, I will miss the new post. :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## davidgiul (Jun 27, 2012)

I have been using Mozilla Foxfire as one of my browsers. I have not had any issues. When I use Internet Explorer, the WB site does not remember my password so I have to go thru the process every time. For other websites I have had to use Google Chrome go figure.
I know it can be wicked frustrating. 
By the way, nice work on the tank. My son, Tucker, is enthralled with the whole project. You may have inspired him to start woodworking.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 27, 2012)

Interesting? When I click on todays post it shows the new post but not highlighted. When I go to the homepage everything shows up as having a new post. I use firefox.


----------



## Brink (Jun 27, 2012)

Ever since the site went down for those hrs, I've been having trouble, too.

I use the forum runner app on my iPad, so, everything I see is different from the PC crowd.

What happens now, when I click the current button, is all threads are not in bold, indicating I have read them all. 

My subscribed button should have a red number on it, indicating how many unread posts are there. Currently, the number shown is the total number of subscribed threads. When I click it, all subscribed threads are in bold, indicating none have been read. 

Please don't make me torch my iPad...it sits on my lap and it would be most uncomfortable...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 27, 2012)

OK this is wierd. I just went to introductions, showed in bold 3 unread messages, answered one of them and then went back to introductions and it showed them all as being read even though I did not view the other 2.? Your on to something Kenbo.


----------



## Kenbo (Jun 27, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> OK this is wierd. I just went to introductions, showed in bold 3 unread messages, answered one of them and then went back to introductions and it showed them all as being read even though I did not view the other 2.? Your on to something Kenbo.



That's another issue that I'm having. I just ran out of ambition typing. There are definitely some issues here and I think that they are affecting more people than we realize.


----------



## BangleGuy (Jun 27, 2012)

Yes. I use Google Chrome and it would seem like the bold feature is running amok. I always just click on "View Today's Posts" and review what is happening. But the threads that have new posts are usually not in Bold. I'm not sure what the Bold feature really means anymore.

I usually check out WB a couple times a day (being a KOWEA wannabe and to not miss any special wood scores). If I were to leave for a week, I am sure that I would not know what was going on, and the WB site moves at a slower pace than some of the other sites (like IAP). 

IAP die-hards would have to plug in hourly to keep up!


----------



## BangleGuy (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh,and when did Jimmy become KOWEA and what the heck is a "KOWEA" anyway :rotflmao3: Oops, sorry for the comic relief!!!


----------



## EricJS (Jun 27, 2012)

Yes, same issues here. Both Explorer and Google Chrome. It started after the site had gone down. I believe Kevin had mentioned he had to disable some of the plug-ins (until the next upgrade) in order to get the site back up. This may be related.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 27, 2012)

I know things aren't back to normal yet - I hate to say "I'm working on it" but I am. It's not actually a simple thing. There's a lot going on and this is not a paying job for me - doing the best I can hang with me here. Sorry for the problems y'all.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 27, 2012)

I never really noticed it untill Kenbo brought it up. I just search for new threads in my usual unorthodox way! After being on some of the metal working and machinest forums lately, this site is way easier to navigate and read post.


----------



## Kenbo (Jun 27, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> I never really noticed it untill Kenbo brought it up. I just search for new threads in my usual unorthodox way! After being on some of the metal working and machinest forums lately, this site is way easier to navigate and read post.




Oh sure, throw Kenbo under the bus. :rotflmao3:

I'm just glad to know that I'm not the only one having these issues. I was beginning to think that it was something that I was doing. Fix them at your leisure Kevin my friend. It's a lot more tolerable when I know that it is out of my hands. I was getting a little frustrated trying to correct something that I obviously had no control over.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 27, 2012)

Not just you Kenbo, I'm having the exact same problem as you, I just never mentioned it because I asumed it was something on my end. I'm also using IE.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 27, 2012)

I hadn't noticed until Kenbo pointed it out, but now it's all I can think about...:dash2::rofl2:


----------



## CodyS (Jun 28, 2012)

yep I'm having issues too, but don't worry kevin, take your time nobody expects this to be fixed overnight


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (Jun 28, 2012)

BangleGuy said:


> Oh,and when did Jimmy become KOWEA and what the heck is a "KOWEA" anyway :rotflmao3: Oops, sorry for the comic relief!!!



 Eric

If I weren't such a fun-loving Alien, that remark could be considered blasphemy. I was anointed KING OF WOOD EATING ALIENS by our fearless leader. Sorry you missed the coronation

:rotflmao3: :rotflmao3:


----------



## kweinert (Jun 28, 2012)

Confirming that I see something similar here (chrome on both Linux and windows.)

Sometimes I think I've even run across 'missing' updates. The thread shows up under the 'View New Posts' search but when I click on it I can't see any new posts that match the time/person shown on the search page.

I tend to view in the 'Threaded' mode so it's entirely possible that I just am missing the post because it's a reply to an earlier post and I just don't see it.

I also didn't spend as much time analyzing the bold/unbold situation as some of you, but I have noticed that there's definitely a disconnect between what shows as new and what is actually new.

Kevin, I'm with the rest. Fix it when you can, it's enough to know that it's being worked on. If there's anything I can do to help well, you know my email :)


----------



## justturnin (Jun 28, 2012)

I noticed but I clear my cache often. I dont allow cookies to stay and these are dictated by the cookies so I just associated the two together.


----------



## Kenbo (Jul 25, 2012)

I logged on this morning, and the issue that I described seems to be fixed. I hope this is a permanent thing. I don't know what you did Kevin, but whatever you did to fix this issue, I say thank you.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 25, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> I don't know what you did Kevin, but whatever you did to fix this issue, I say thank you.



I hired a 16 y.o. webmaster in Portugal. 


:rotflmao3:



He might be 17 now. He's done work for me - before he's a whiz kid. Y'all will probably be meeting him sooner or later. 

:lolol:


----------



## Brink (Jul 26, 2012)

Everything on the app is working fine now :)


----------

